# What brand/type of fertilizer are you going to use this year?



## kevreh (Apr 3, 2018)

In the past I only used generic urea, in addition to milo of course. Last year tried Lebanon Turf Proscape 20-0-5 with Mesa, based on the recommendation of the Site One manager. Can't say it was night and day difference.

This year may just use Vigaros brand from the Depot. The iron in it gives a little kick to color.

Curious what other people are planning to use this year.


----------



## Creppin (Aug 28, 2018)

Turf Care Supply for pre emergent and grubs and going to give Claurus (Screemin Green) a go.


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

The same thing I use every year pinky "Milo" and a heap load of N-Ext Products. Lol I also gave the Scotts triple action turf builder (pre & post emergent, Fert 16-0-1) a shot. We will see how that turns out.


----------



## FORT (Oct 26, 2018)

I plan on using Simple Lawn Solutions 3-18-18 Liquid Lawn Natural Fertilizer to correct my lawn's low P & K. I will probably use a balanced granular fertilizer like Lesco 14-14-14.


----------



## kevreh (Apr 3, 2018)

Two9tene said:


> The same thing I use every year pinky "Milo" and a heap load of N-Ext Products. Lol I also gave the Scotts triple action turf builder (pre & post emergent, Fert 16-0-1) a shot. We will see how that turns out.


Gotta say that Scott's prill size is small, whereas the Proscape was larger. I would think smaller prill= better coverage. May only matter for small yard.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

•Urea
•Corn gluten 9-0-0
•Alfalfa pellets 
•Bio Plex 5-3-1 (milo with a little urea, sea plant extract, humates, 6% Fe)
•Purely Organic Products 10-0-2

If I do any liquid apps, I have a little Bio Pak 8-0-9, iron, and a couple of others.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Depends on soil test results, but I'll probably go with Lesco 24-0-11, Milorganite, and liquid urea based on time of year and conditions.

I think it's gonna be too expensive, but I might try a Sustane product. They're a local company and make good stuff.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

I'm learning from this (terrific!) topic ... I have to be extremely cautious with nitrogen after April due to fungal pressures ... Who knows, perhaps this'll be the year I learn about - and experiment with - liquid iron, etc. (although I doubt it :-/


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

I have a sample bag of Screamin Green to put down on the front and Lesco starter fert (rest of yard) as my first app. Other than that, I plan on putting down milo through August and Scott's Green Max in September. I used the Lebanon Proscape organic something or other and I wasn't impressed with it because spreading it made a dusty mess. I usually fall back to a Scott's product, either Green Max, or their standard Lawn Food , if I can't find anything else other than milo.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Two9tene said:


> The same thing I use every year pinky "Milo" and a heap load of N-Ext Products. Lol I also gave the Scotts triple action turf builder (pre & post emergent, Fert 16-0-1) a shot. We will see how that turns out.


Haha. Love the pinky and the brain reference.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

stotea said:


> Depends on soil test results, but I'll probably go with Lesco 24-0-11, Milorganite, and liquid urea based on time of year and conditions.
> 
> I think it's gonna be too expensive, but I might try a Sustane product. They're a local company and make good stuff.


I've used their concentrated compost 2-6-4 before in my beds, and liked it (I still have some in my stash for this year). If I could buy in bulk for a good price, I would pick up a pallet and spread it over every square inch of my property.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Whatever brand my feed store stocks. Usually something like this


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> > The same thing I use every year pinky "Milo" and a heap load of N-Ext Products. Lol I also gave the Scotts triple action turf builder (pre & post emergent, Fert 16-0-1) a shot. We will see how that turns out.
> ...


I'm glad someone caught that! I didn't know whether to feel old or young about that throwback reference!


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

I use 28-0-5 50% xcu and 4% iron custom blended by Chouteau Lime Company

$11.25 per 50lbs bag


----------



## LawnCreepsLtd (Sep 8, 2018)

Chris LI said:


> •Urea
> •Corn gluten 9-0-0
> •Alfalfa pellets
> •Bio Plex 5-3-1 (milo with a little urea, sea plant extract, humates, 6% Fe)
> ...


Nicely done man, love it.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Going to move away from only Milo and urea for nitrogen push at the end of the season to using Screamin Green a bit as well this year.

After using the 10# free sample from last year on my yard, it turned dark as hell green/blue in my profile and stayed that way for weeks...way longer than the Milo effect ever lasted. And its easier to source from SiteOne and cheaper out here in Oregon where your lucky if you can find it for $16 a bag.

I dont fully understand the voodoo happening, but im not going to question it. My yard is also one of the few that stayed entirely green and fairly dark the entire fall and winter. Whether thats up to the elite KBG/PRG blend i put down last Spring, my fall nitrogen push, or the screaming green i put down at the end of the season I have yet to determine.


----------



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

Part of me wants to play around with new products, but the other part wants me to establish good practice with what I have. Will probably start out with milo/menards generic and will also be working in cracked corn as well.

I may start to dabble this fall depending on the health if the lawn.


----------



## kevreh (Apr 3, 2018)

SpiveyJr said:


> I have a sample bag of Screamin Green to put down on the front and Lesco starter fert (rest of yard) as my first app. Other than that, I plan on putting down milo through August and Scott's Green Max in September. I used the Lebanon Proscape organic something or other and I wasn't impressed with it because spreading it made a dusty mess. I usually fall back to a Scott's product, either Green Max, or their standard Lawn Food , if I can't find anything else other than milo.


Green max has some nice numbers, with the 5% iron.

Not sure what's in the Screaming green where people like it so much. See fuzzewuzze comments above. Is it the ammoniacle nitrogen?


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

Hyrbrix, screamin green, and i still have some urea left for the fall.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Milo Classic, Ringer, Scott's Green Max an Lesco 18-24-12 based on soil test results. I have everything stocked up except the Ringer, which I likely need most. &#128514;


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

MarkAguglia said:


> Milo Classic, Ringer, Scott's Green Max an Lesco 18-24-12 based on soil test results. I have everything stocked up except the Ringer, which I likely need most. 😂


As an alternative to Ringer, check out Purely Organic Products Lawn Food 10-0-2, which is available at HD. I bought it online with free 'ship to store' last year, and noticed that they are carrying it in store this year. It's essentially the same as Ringer, but about half the price. It's comprised of soybean meal and distillers grains.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Chris LI said:


> MarkAguglia said:
> 
> 
> > Milo Classic, Ringer, Scott's Green Max an Lesco 18-24-12 based on soil test results. I have everything stocked up except the Ringer, which I likely need most. 😂
> ...


Nice, will do! Just looked and its actually in stock at my local HD. I'm shocked I've never seen it before. Thanks.


----------



## Banzai51 (May 29, 2018)

I have some N-Ext products, and want to use Carbon-X. Looks like they are going to have production issues early, so I have an app of Milo ready to go for the first round just in case.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

The more I think about it, the more I'm leaning toward moving away from Milorganite. The price has gone up slightly around here (still only $8/bag but was constantly on sale for less than $6/bag last couple years), and I've never had amazing results from it like others have reported. The Lesco products from HD, though, those have given me fantastic results each time. I also work from home two days each week now, and my youngest kid is no longer an infant. So, I _think_ I'll have a bit more time to spend on the lawn this year compared to last.


----------



## malisha1 (Aug 9, 2017)

What do u think of the cheap Walmart brand fertilizers? I heard it's made by Scott


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@malisha1 brands don't really matter. Go with the cheapest you could find. Your local co-op will have even lower prices than Walmart.


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

stotea said:


> The more I think about it, the more I'm leaning toward moving away from Milorganite. The price has gone up slightly around here (still only $8/bag but was constantly on sale for less than $6/bag last couple years), and I've never had amazing results from it like others have reported. The Lesco products from HD, though, those have given me fantastic results each time. I also work from home two days each week now, and my youngest kid is no longer an infant. So, I _think_ I'll have a bit more time to spend on the lawn this year compared to last.


$8 a bag????? :shock: Where are you at? $13.99 a bag over here brother!

That's Dagon dirt cheap!


----------



## Pawel (Feb 1, 2019)

i get it for $8.99 in the Chicago burbs from Menards (once in a while it goes to $8.00 with their "famous" rebates)


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Any body using super juice? Super Juice Thread


----------



## Riverpilot (Mar 26, 2019)

Milorganite, Lesco 15-3-7 (which has milorganite in it), Lesco 21-0-0, and Lesco Urea 46-0-0, all from Site-One.
Also going to try Ideal Fertilizer from Menards (Milorganite alternative) since I can only find Milorganite at Site-One anymore.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Im a Lesco fan so I will stick with them. Going with a balanced Fert 14-14-14 as that's what Lesco has on hand.


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

After 5 years of Milorganite and Ringer, I'm switching it up to AS, FEature 6-0-0, and humic acid all through a sprayer. I may add some Masterblend 4-18-38 for P, K and a few more micros since I already have it.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Chris LI said:


> •Urea
> •Corn gluten 9-0-0
> •Alfalfa pellets
> •Bio Plex 5-3-1 (milo with a little urea, sea plant extract, humates, 6% Fe)
> ...


I picked up a package (3 lbs.) of Feature 6-0-0 recently, and will look to incorporate it into some foliar apps this year.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

@Two9tene I'm in the Twin Cities, MN metro. That's the regular price at Menards and Fleet Farm around here. It's $10-$15 at the local Home Depots for whatever reason.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Lesco 18-24-12 this spring to address the low P&K 
Urea 46-0-0 - spoon feeding 
Baystate Fertilizer- July 4th throw down 
Possibly screamin' green 
N-Ext Products
FEature 6-0-0


----------



## TSilvestri (Apr 2, 2019)

Hyr Brix and Holganix


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Riverpilot said:


> Milorganite, Lesco 15-3-7 (which has milorganite in it), Lesco 21-0-0, and Lesco Urea 46-0-0, all from Site-One.
> Also going to try Ideal Fertilizer from Menards (Milorganite alternative) since I can only find Milorganite at Site-One anymore.


Thanks for the Lesco 15-3-7 info I may end up using that now. None of the SiteOnes near me have Screaming Green and wont ship 1-2 bags and im not driving 4 hours one way to Seattle to buy it so looking for an alternative and this seems like a good one since Milorganite is so ridiculously expensive here($16/bag) and only one place actually sells it.


----------



## Riverpilot (Mar 26, 2019)

FuzzeWuzze said:


> Riverpilot said:
> 
> 
> > Milorganite, Lesco 15-3-7 (which has milorganite in it), Lesco 21-0-0, and Lesco Urea 46-0-0, all from Site-One.
> ...


The 15-3-7 doesn't actually say it's milo on the bag, but the manager at my local Site One stated that's what is in it. I don't have any reason to not believe him... but I'll open a bag up tomorrow and take a sniff to see if I get a milo odor. lol


----------



## Riverpilot (Mar 26, 2019)

Today while I was at my local Farm and Fleet I inquired about milo, manager stated they aren't going to be stocking it anymore. Instead that have their own version called Estate 5-5-0 with 5% iron. For $6.99 (on sale, regular $8.99) a bag, I'm going to grab a few bags and give it a try.

If need be I'll just go to my SIte One and grab the 50lb bags of Milo their. I normally don't like to use the 50lb bags because my lawn is on the smaller size where one 50lb bag is not enough and two is too much for one application. Which makes me have to weigh it all out, and then put an open bag back into the garage. Yeah.. the boss lady doesn't like the smell. lol


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

Two9tene said:


> stotea said:
> 
> 
> > The more I think about it, the more I'm leaning toward moving away from Milorganite. The price has gone up slightly around here (still only $8/bag but was constantly on sale for less than $6/bag last couple years), and I've never had amazing results from it like others have reported. The Lesco products from HD, though, those have given me fantastic results each time. I also work from home two days each week now, and my youngest kid is no longer an infant. So, I _think_ I'll have a bit more time to spend on the lawn this year compared to last.
> ...


Fleet Farm regularly runs sales of 6 bags for $30.


----------



## bullet (Mar 4, 2019)

I have a 40 lb bag of "Scotts Turf Builder Weed and Feed" (NPK of 28-0-3). There was a 20% off sale or something at one of my local stores last year. I haven't tried it yet, but it should last me a couple years with my yard only being 5k sq ft. When I run out I might switch to Vigoro 29-0-3 because it's cheaper, or until I find something better (i'm still a noob).

I'll probably end up getting some Milo as well. If I can find some urea I might try that too since I keep hearing people here mention it a lot.


----------



## estcstm3 (Sep 3, 2019)

Can you all explain the reason why you are picking certain ferts and %'s? Im looking for a good plan for my Virginia TTF, but need some rationales. Hopefully my soil test from Virginia Tech comes back this week.


----------



## jayteebee (Mar 26, 2019)

Going straight Carbon Earth products alongside green county fert liquids. I'm lucky enough to have a local dealer who stocks Carbon Earth so it's a little cheaper for me.


----------



## kevreh (Apr 3, 2018)

estcstm3 said:


> Can you all explain the reason why you are picking certain ferts and %'s? Im looking for a good plan for my Virginia TTF, but need some rationales. Hopefully my soil test from Virginia Tech comes back this week.


Hey neighbor, I'm in Annandale. Most of the time you're buying fert for the 1st number, N. If you do a soil test and need P or K you can pick up something that will help with those (2nd and 3rd numbers on the bag). For N, you have different types that give you varying results. The biggest factor is slow or fast release. I used to use a generic UREA for N, but now use Vigaro with Iron from Home Depot. We have a Site One in Springfield, they have some nice ferts there, along with pre-m's at a good price.

I can share my annual plan that works for this area, msg me if you want (dont want to thread hijack).

That's my brief, high level take.


----------



## estcstm3 (Sep 3, 2019)

@kevreh Awesome thanks! Funny enough i just stopped by siteone in chantilly today, cool place. I guess im not sure which types of nitrogren and other things like micros im after. I noticed people pushing carbon x, but what makes than any better than getting a cheap super high N and putting it donw at the .75 -1lb of N per 1k?


----------



## CrackedCornCrack (Jan 25, 2020)

Predictably, I'll be using Cracked Corn throughout the year. I generally start with one 50lb bag every 7-14 days for my 3000 sqft front and sometimes drop 100 lbs (2bags) just because 🤷🏻‍♂️

I also usually Milorganite at bag rate 2 or 3 times randomly. That may change as I am spraying FEature this year and don't want to apply too much iron.

Great quote from @g-man below



g-man said:


> It was lunch time in the usa. Now I'm at the pool "watching" the 7 yr old (he is a good swimmer).
> 
> Cracked corn provides 1.65-0.65-0.4 as an organic source. You will need to apply 60lb/ksqft to get an 1lb of N/ksqft. I don't recommend doing that much and that would be expensive. I use 10lb/ksqft, but you can go up to 20lb/ksqft. Go light first until your soil can absorb it. Like many other organic sources, it provides organic matter to the soil.
> 
> ...


----------

